# Suppression message impossible avec mail



## jeep2nine (21 Août 2008)

Salut tout le monde !
Je viens de faire une recherche rapide sur le forum et je n'ai pas trouvé de solution... 
Voilà mon problème:
Sur un Macbook Pro tournant en 10.5.4, je n'arrive pas à supprimer des messages dans Mail. J'ai le message suivant : *"Le message "xxx" n'a pu être déplacé vers la boîte aux lettres "Deleted Messages - nom du compte" - La configuration de la boîte aux lettres de destination "Deleted Messages - nom du compte" n'y autorise pas le déplacement de messages"*
Comme c'est une nouvelle machine que je viens d'installer dans ma boîte, en faisant un transfert d'un ancien Mac, j'ai pensé qu'il pouvait s'agir d'un problème d'autorisations d'accès du dossier "Deleted messages"... Mais non ! :mouais:
Quelqu'un aurait-il une explication ?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Août 2008)

c'est une configuration toute neuve?
t'as fait une masse d'import?


il y a peut etre effectivement un souci de droit ( le message  le dit )
ou
un fichier mail corrompu
ou mail paumé

t'as essayé tout simplement 
reconstruire BAL?
( menu BAL)

attention vraiment selectionner une bal 
pas un dossier global( reconstruire serait grisé)


----------



## jeep2nine (22 Août 2008)

Oui et non Pascal, le matériel est tout neuf, la version du système aussi, par contre la config est une récupération d'un Mac mini tournant sous 10.4. J'ai récupéré les données et l'ensemble des réglages au moment de l'installation du système.
Plus étrange, le collègue qui bosse sur cette machine avait déjà un souci avec son Mac mini depuis quelques semaines : sur Mail, il pouvait supprimer les messages, mais ceux-ci n'étaient pas conservés dans la corbeille, ils disparaissaient purement et simplement :mouais:
Ce n'est qu'après avoir fait le transfert sur son nouveau Mac Book Pro qu'il m'a parlé de ce problème, quand il s'est aperçu qu'il ne pouvait pas supprimer les messages dans Mail.
On a donc reconstruit la BAL, restauré les autorisations, vérifié que les dossiers de Mail dans sa bibliothèque n'étaient pas protégés en lecture.... Rien n'y a fait !


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2008)

humm minute
y a des points pas clairs et j'ai trouvé la cause



jeep2nine a dit:


> par contre la config est une récupération d'un Mac mini tournant sous 10.4. J'ai récupéré les données et l'ensemble des réglages au moment de l'installation du système.


 ca c'est pas terrible voire très nul ( voir en bas)

récuperer les données ca oui ( et encore ca dépend comment, à la main? assistant de migration?)

mais les réglages c'est la porte ouverte à soucis
surtout que ca venait si j'ai compris d'un mail ( ou machine)  posant des soucis
( ou pas)
et.....
la suite plus bas ( suspense suspense )



> Plus étrange, le collègue qui bosse sur cette machine avait déjà un souci avec son Mac mini depuis quelques semaines : sur Mail, il pouvait supprimer les messages, mais ceux-ci n'étaient pas conservés dans la corbeille, ils disparaissaient purement et simplement :mouais:


ce qui est normal 
si le réglage a été fait pour !
si ca se trouve il n'a jamais réalisé qu'il avait réglé Mail pour ca
( _eliminer messages supprimés à...fermeture de Mail_ c'est une option possible )

---
reprendre les réglages ( plist) n'est pas judicieux *du tout*

d'autant que le mac mini est en tiger et le macbook pro en leopard
et que par conséquent les  *applications* Mail sont *des applications differentes

donc avec des plists codées differemment

---------
*la maniere propre
 est de regler mail leopard 
en CREANT les comptes ( qui genereront une plist leopard)

puis d'importer

( et en importation faire gaffe
car on te proprosera de choisir de quelle source ( entourage mail etc)

en choississant Mail y a un piege ( ou bug je sais pas)
sous les anciens OSX  cela impliquait "même version de Mail"
en autres cas  valait mieux  choisir " Autres"

je ne sais pas si ca été reglé sous leopard

--
donc ICI ce que je suggère

*nettoyage
DEplacer le dossier Mail de session  , plus les plists sur session ( dans les preferences de session) , voire les caches mail de las session 

*relancer Mail ( qui sera vierge)

**créer les comptes
importer
( soit du dossier déplacé , soit des archives du mac mini tiger)


----------



## jeep2nine (22 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca c'est pas terrible voire très nul ( voir en bas)
> 
> récuperer les données ca oui ( et encore ca dépend comment, à la main? assistant de migration?)
> 
> ...



C'est peut-être nul, mais c'est la première fois que ça merdouille...  Ce n'est pas la première machine que j'installe de cette façon, avec des version de systèmes différentes et je n'ai jamais rencontré de problème  :mouais:



pascalformac a dit:


> *nettoyage
> DEplacer le dossier Mail de session  , plus les plists sur session ( dans les preferences de session) , voire les caches mail de las session
> 
> *relancer Mail ( qui sera vierge)
> ...


Je vais essayer la semaine prochaine quand le collègue sera revenu à la boîte


----------



## florelle (29 Mars 2012)

Bon, quelques années plus tard.
La même chose m'est arrivée.
Solution  : dans mail : sélectionner la corbeille.
Et dans le menu BAL, "reconstruire".
Ça a marché.
A +

Olivier


----------

